# Fixing Mineral Foundation colour! (Changing pink undertone to yellow)



## astronaut (Nov 9, 2007)

Alright, so I bought some foundations from Alima, in Neutral shades. They are too pink on my skin. I guess I'm actually pretty warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I tried ordering the golden shades from Alima, which are the most yellow shades they have and no matter how much I use it's still pink. There's progress, but very little. I think I need to mix in some pure bright yellow foundation to get it into a warm shade. What can I do to make the pink into a yellow? And if my yellow foundation idea is good, where can I find pure super yellow foundation? I tried emailing Silk Naturals and Alima and so far no response. 

Thanks


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Alright, so I bought some foundations from Alima, in Neutral shades. They are too pink on my skin. I guess I'm actually pretty warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried ordering the golden shades from Alima, which are the most yellow shades they have and no matter how much I use it's still pink. There's progress, but very little. I think I need to mix in some pure bright yellow foundation to get it into a warm shade. What can I do to make the pink into a yellow? And if my yellow foundation idea is good, where can I find pure super yellow foundation? I tried emailing Silk Naturals and Alima and so far no response. 

Thanks_

 
Did you buy samples or full-size from Alima?

Regarding Alima's e-mail responses...... If I remember correctly, the in-house makeup artist that responds to customer e-mails only works Monday through Thursday. She usually replies within 5 days.... depending on how many e-mails she gets and what else she's got going on. (I know this from experience, dealing with her and I flat out asked once.)

I use Alima and am a WARM - using a mix of W4 & W5. The warms are more peachy with a little yellow. The GOLDEN are really yellow.... and the NEUTRAL are very pinkish.

You wrote: "...the golden shades from Alima, which are the most yellow shades they have and no matter how much I use it's still pink." 

Do you mean that the GOLDEN shades are too pink for your? Or do you  mean that when mixing them with the NEUTRAL?

What shades did you actually order and what are/have you tried to mix?


----------



## astronaut (Nov 9, 2007)

I ordered 2 full sized N3 foundations. I put them in their respective zip-block baggies and tried mixing 3 sample jars of Alima's G (Golden) shades into each bag (so I had 6 sample jars). Still too pink.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 9, 2007)

DevinGirl customized her foundation by using Primary Yellow pigment.  It looked really good!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 9, 2007)

I am confused. Why are you mixing at all at this stage? I would try some W shades and some G shades straight, especially the W's. Have you tried any W's? I don't know how pale you are but the paler Alima warm shades, W-1 and W2 (in the MAC 15-20 range), are very yellow. I understand they do get more peachy in the medium range, but still....if you are looking at N3 maybe look at W2 and W3 and G2 and G3 by themselves, no mixing.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I am confused. Why are you mixing at all at this stage? I would try some W shades and some G shades straight, especially the W's. Have you tried any W's? I don't know how pale you are but the paler Alima warm shades, W-1 and W2 (in the MAC 15-20 range), are very yellow. I understand they do get more peachy in the medium range, but still....if you are looking at N3 maybe look at W2 and W3 and G2 and G3 by themselves, no mixing._

 
Well considering I spend nearly $50 for the foundations, I don't want to put them to waste. If I don't fix them, then they'd might as well be in the garbage!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_DevinGirl customized her foundation by using Primary Yellow pigment.  It looked really good!  _

 
Thank You! I actually contacted the owner of http://www.electriccosmetics.com/ and she said she'll make a custom foundation shade for me of "big bird yellow" lol. Good price too, $7.00!


----------



## frocher (Nov 9, 2007)

Urban Decay makes a pure yellow mineral foundation.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I ordered 2 full sized N3 foundations. I put them in their respective zip-block baggies and tried mixing 3 sample jars of Alima's G (Golden) shades into each bag (so I had 6 sample jars). Still too pink._

 
Ok.... I'm not trying to be a b*tch, but why did you buy the full-sized product before you've tried any samples and figured out a few shades that come close to a match?

When I first tried out Alima, I bought ONE sample EACH of some of the Neutrals, Warms and Golden. (I only sampled the medium to medium/deep range, since I am a MMM/light CCC.) As soon as I saw the sample jars, I knew that the Neutrals were a bust......

Next, I ordered TWO more samples EACH of the Warms and Golden that seemed to be appropriate for me and then started my experiementation. In the end, I figured out that I needed to mix 2 Warms (W4 & W5) to get my match.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I am confused. Why are you mixing at all at this stage? I would try some W shades and some G shades straight, especially the W's. Have you tried any W's? I don't know how pale you are but the paler Alima warm shades, W-1 and W2 (in the MAC 15-20 range), are very yellow. I understand they do get more peachy in the medium range, but still....if you are looking at N3 maybe look at W2 and W3 and G2 and G3 by themselves, no mixing._

 
Next to her avatar, it states that she is a NC35. I would not be surprized if she could get a decent match with a W3.... or a W3 & G2 or G3 mix.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruqayya33* 

 
_Ok.... I'm not trying to be a b*tch, but why did you buy the full-sized product before you've tried any samples and figured out a few shades that come close to a match?

When I first tried out Alima, I bought ONE sample EACH of some of the Neutrals, Warms and Golden. (I only sampled the medium to medium/deep range, since I am a MMM/light CCC.) As soon as I saw the sample jars, I knew that the Neutrals were a bust......

Next, I ordered TWO more samples EACH of the Warms and Golden that seemed to be appropriate for me and then started my experiementation. In the end, I figured out that I needed to mix 2 Warms (W4 & W5) to get my match._

 
I bought some samples, and for some reason I thought Neutral was the right shade for me. That was a while ago and I realized I was so wrong. Mind you, at the time I bought these, I wasn't really concerned about getting perfect matches either!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 10, 2007)

If you are still interested in Alima I would forget about trying to modify your  N foundation for the time being and follow ruqqayya3's suggestions here to order samples and find your correct match:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruqayya33* 

 
_Next to her avatar, it states that she is a NC35. I would not be surprized if she could get a decent match with a W3.... or a W3 & G2 or G3 mix._

 
Once you figure out what you should really be wearing in the warmer shades you could try adding back small amounts of your N shade to that just to use it up....but from what you've said you would need to add only tiny amounts of N to a larger base amount of W or W/G, not the other way around. Good luck!


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Once you figure out what you should really be wearing in the warmer shades you could try adding back small amounts of your N shade to that just to use it up....but from what you've said you would need to *add only tiny amounts of N to a larger base amount of W or W/G, not the other way around.* Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I bought some samples, and for some reason I thought Neutral was the right shade for me. That was a while ago and I realized I was so wrong. Mind you, at the time I bought these, I wasn't really concerned about getting perfect matches either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 And.... why weren't you "really concerned" about finding a (close to perfect) match?

Ok.... I'm not a Makeup artist or any sort of expert on this, but I do know this: Foundation should MATCH the skintone as best as possible. You may opt to use product to give you a bit of a VERY SLIGHT enhancement - such a going a *little* more yellow to cover minor redness or a *little* more peachy/golden to give pale skin a bit of a summer glow.... but the emphasis is on LITTLE, as in maybe one shade from your actual match.

Skin changes over time... such as season and age. Keep that in mind too. You may need a different shade for summer and yet another for winter. (That's me. In the summer I wear Alima's W5 or Stila's oil-free G. In the winter I have to mix Alima's W5 with a little W4 and Stila's G with a little E.)


----------



## astronaut (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruqayya33* 

 
_





 And.... why weren't you "really concerned" about finding a (close to perfect) match?

Ok.... I'm not a Makeup artist or any sort of expert on this, but I do know this: Foundation should MATCH the skintone as best as possible. You may opt to use product to give you a bit of a VERY SLIGHT enhancement - such a going a *little* more yellow to cover minor redness or a *little* more peachy/golden to give pale skin a bit of a summer glow.... but the emphasis is on LITTLE, as in maybe one shade from your actual match.

Skin changes over time... such as season and age. Keep that in mind too. You may need a different shade for summer and yet another for winter. (That's me. In the summer I wear Alima's W5 or Stila's oil-free G. In the winter I have to mix Alima's W5 with a little W4 and Stila's G with a little E.)_

 
A problem I had was I would try the foundations on under fluorescent lighting which many shades would match under. I never took natural lighting into account so I thought, yep, that's my shade, let's finally buy it and move on. When I bought the jars and started wearing the foundation, was when I started noticing the shade was way off when I was waiting in my car outside and looked in the mirror.

That plus, what I meant about not caring about a foundation match, is that I always used to match foundation with my face's skintone and never cared about the colour of my neck. My neck has always been slightly different than the colour of my face but I hated applying a colour to my face that was a different colour than it actually was because I felt like I was covering myself. I now use a colour that matches my neck and overcame the feeling of covering my face, but would like to put the old mineral foundation I have lying around to use.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_A problem I had was I would try the foundations on under fluorescent lighting which many shades would match under. I never took natural lighting into account so I thought, yep, that's my shade, let's finally buy it and move on. When I bought the jars and started wearing the foundation, was when I started noticing the shade was way off when I was waiting in my car outside and looked in the mirror.

That plus, what I meant about not caring about a foundation match, is that I always used to match foundation with my face's skintone and never cared about the colour of my neck. My neck has always been slightly different than the colour of my face but I hated applying a colour to my face that was a different colour than it actually was because I felt like I was covering myself. I now use a colour that matches my neck and overcame the feeling of covering my face, but would like to put the old mineral foundation I have lying around to use._

 


I would try the foundations on under fluorescent lighting which many shades would match under. I never took natural lighting into account...

Ok, I totally get that. Many women do apply makeup in bad indoor lighting. Yeeeeeeeears ago, a MA friend of mine told me to get a lighted mirror which has a DAYLIGHT setting on it. IMHO, it's just as important to have a good mirror and lighting as a good set of makeup products and application tools. (The one I bought, by Jilbere - from Sally's BSS - has daylight, office, home and nighttime/club settings, 2 side mirrors and a center mirror that you can turn from "normal" to "magnified.) I have it set on Daylight, all the time, even when I apply makeup for nighttime. It's the harshest light and if something looks "right" in that light it will look well in any other lighting situation. (Imagine leaving a nightclub and having breakfast in a diner. If you applied makeup with the nighttime setting you may end up looking too heavily made up.) 

I started noticing the shade was way off when I was waiting in my car outside and looked in the mirror.

I also noticed that my makeup can look a bit off, when looking into my mirror in the car. My MA friend told me that this can be due to the lighting in the car, the mirror itself and the lighting outside the car. I did check that out and noticed that my makeup looked differently when I looked at it from different angles. The same happend when the lighting (inside and outside the car) changed.... Also, take a look in the mirror of a public bathroom. Some of the lighting can make you look off, when in fact your fine! I know it's weird.... - Natural (or closely simulated) daylight is the best judge.

I test all new foundations in my Daylight mirror - or I check the shade with a decently sized handheld mirror, outside. 

I always used to match foundation with my face's skintone and never cared about the colour of my neck. My neck has always been slightly different than the colour of my face... 

Yeah, I hear ya on that one too. Many of us tend to exfoliate our facial skin (with cleansers, BHA's, AHA's, scrubs, masks, etc...) more than our neck and the rest of our bodies. Also, many of us "forget" to apply a SPF heavily and often enough to our bodies, but cover our faces with it more religiously. (Even SPF-free makeup can act as a blocker, to some extend.) It's not unusual for people to have different shadings on parts of their bodies.

... [ I ] would like to put the old mineral foundation I have lying around to use....

I totally understand not wanting to waste something. I think Winthrop's suggestion of adding  A LITTLE of the (wrong) Neutral product to the propper shade will be ok. 

I suggest you figure out what shade is right, first. Once you've got that, get one full-sized jar of it. Take about half of it out, using a (food) measuring teaspoon. (I think a full jar is a little over 6 or 7 teaspoons.... FYI: I did this when I lightend my product a little by mixing W5 with a little W4. I ended up using a 1/4 teaspoon of W4 for every full teaspoon of W5.) Put that half jar into another sterile plastic container and save for later. Then add maybe a 1/4 teasppon of the Neutral to the first jar, without the sifter insert on and shake well. Then put the sifter insert back and test it out. (Make yourself a little log and write down the quantities, everytime you add.) Add maybe another 1/4 teaspoon of Neutral, the next day and test again.... Do this until the product looks a sight touch off. You can then add a little more of the propper shade back into it and from then on then leave it alone, until you need a refill.  Keep the log in a safe place - maybe with the other jar of the propper shade. Once you run out of your mix, you can then look up the ratios for the refill.

It may take a while for you to use up the Neutral shade this way, but that's the best advice I can give ya....


----------

